# wife tried 2 blow it up!



## Robandmich (Mar 31, 2009)

Anybody know of any problems w/ shortblock issues due to over rev.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

does it have the stock rev limiter?


----------



## rnoswal (Dec 2, 2007)

How long was the over rev? Was it for minutes or just a couple of missed shifts? You can floor it at the light for a few seconds then pop the clutch, but you will get severe tire spin. Missing shifts used to be a problem without rev limiters because the valve would not close fast enough and touch a piston, then instant engine failure. 

I replied to your other posting as to the engine noise you may be hearing, but 38K miles on that engine is nothing really....IF properly maintained. Get a predator tuner and lower the engine rev limiter before she tries to blow it up again.....or hide the keys...lol

Russ


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

you cant over rev them that is what the rev limiter is for
or has the limiter been upped?


----------

